# f250 wont start



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

this is starting to seem like any other day in the life of my truck. Said to my wife this morning that I couldn't believe my truck wouldn't't start last night and her response " I can" . but year with a baby on the way in a matter of weeks a new truck just isn't't in the budget so i need to keep this one rolling thru the winter. 

last night I went to start my truck, to take it to get inspected and all I got was clicking. i thought it might be a dead batter so I tried to jump it with my caviler and again nothing but clicking. I pushed the truck to the front of my house (not an easy task) and put the battery on charge. This morning I tied to start it again and still no luck, just clicking so I turned the charger switch to start which acts as if I were jumping the truck and still clicking. Then I tried to jumper across the start solenoid and again clicking. So I just the hood left it on charge and went to work. The meter on the charger is indicating that I have a complete charge. I'm going to try it again when I go home but don't think anything is going to change.

I think it may be the starter as I have already changed the ignition key cylinder (key), linkage that connects the key cylinder to the ignition switch (bottom of steering column) and the start solenoid. all components failed at a different point last year. all seemed to be in the middle of the night with snow flying. 

does anyone have any way of verifying that it's the starter or any other troubleshoot steps or ideas/lessons learned that may help me out

by the way the truck is a 1991 F250.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I would pull the starter and bring it to Autozone or your local parts sore to get it tested. If its bad at least you're there already. Good luck.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

That's a great idea, I didn't even think of that. Kinda hoping that is the starter because if it's not I'm at a loss for what elese it might be


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

its the starter


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Before we jump on anything.

Is wire to starter clean?


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll check that first but would it start one day and not start the next do to a dirty wire? It would b great if that's all it is.

Does Antony know how accessible the starter is on this truck? I also plan to get the battery tested


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

to answer your 1st. yes it could. if the wires are corroded, all it could take is a little water in any form to put the icing on the cake so to speak. most of the time the main power wire would be the problem, but i have seen them all. one easy test,,,,have someone try and start the truck, and someone tap on the starter and see if it'll start. 2nd. they are usually not that hard to take off in general, main thing to remember is to take off the neg - batt termanal before doing anything down there. dont wanna arc weld your truck, or cause a fire. when putting back together, little antiseeze on the hold down bolts, and either battey protectant or elec.grease on the 2 studs and wires.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

depending on what engine is in it, it may be something as simple as a bad connection on the small wire on the solenoid on the starter.
this is a common problem on the older ford starters.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for all the help I plan to dive into this tomorrow afternoon or sunday. Have to get this truck inspected on monday.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What was the problem?


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Haven't had time to look at it yet I'll post what I find this weekend


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Clean the connection that goes to the starter solenoid.It might be behind a crappy shield on the starter.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Was a bad starter, I has it tested and the bendix wasn't engaging charged the starter and the truck started right up thanks for all the help


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Glad you got it solved.

Tried to start my 2006 F350 yesterday and got just clicking, but my lights were working and seemed to be at normal levels. My battery was three years old, so I changed it out for a new one and it started right up. I'm no mechanic, but I guess there was enough energy left in the old battery to operate the lights but not enough to engage the starter. Was the fourth battery I had to replace this year in equipment; must all be timed to die at once......

Question for anyone on jumping batteries - the guidelines are always to hook one jumper cable to the battery and ground one to something metal on the car with the dead battery. I've always tried that, and have never been able to get the dead battery to start. However, if I put the jumpers on both of the dead battery terminals, it generally starts right up. Once I called a tow truck because I tried to jump my wife's dead car using the recommended method and it wasn't working. Tow truck driver hooked up both terminals and it started right up; was embarassing.

Just wondering if anyone has ever had any success jumping a dead battery with one cable on the dead batter and one grounded to the vehicle.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

no,,theres a reason for this. Usually the ground is not clean enough to handle to quick load and alotta amps. The reason for going to body gnd is the spark. either batt is producing gasses, and stray spark and the right time and right place can cause "boom" 99% of the time you'll be ok. On a side bar, watch jump starting a cold battery, if its frozen, more of a chance that it will crack and leak.
Thanks for the reply james,,just outta wonder,,did you spray the terminals or grease them??


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I spurs them with electrical cleaner and put some greese on the terminal


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

seville009;1367549 said:


> Glad you got it solved.
> 
> Tried to start my 2006 F350 yesterday and got just clicking, but my lights were working and seemed to be at normal levels. My battery was three years old, so I changed it out for a new one and it started right up. I'm no mechanic, but I guess there was enough energy left in the old battery to operate the lights but not enough to engage the starter. Was the fourth battery I had to replace this year in equipment; must all be timed to die at once......
> 
> ...


You supposed to replaced both batteries at same time. You can't just swap 1 battery and think it be fine. It will kill new battery quicker.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Milwaukee;1367728 said:


> You supposed to replaced both batteries at same time. You can't just swap 1 battery and think it be fine. It will kill new battery quicker.


I've got the 5.4l gas engine, so only one battery.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have the momba jumper cables. They have 00 cable and the big alligator clamps. If it don't start it, aint going to. I always check, clean and protect the starter and battery connections with dielectric grease. If that don't do the trick I have the starter checked.
Some Ford starters will not work when you have plowed for many hours. That's why I leave the truck run when I get gas. I pop the hood and let it run and cool down as I get fuel. I have an extra ignition/entry key. So I can let it run and locked up.


----------

